# Pure Point Rating...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

At the end of the regular season, Knickerblogger.net has CP as #3 in PPR. He's also #20 in the entire league in PER. Tyson is #1 in Rebound Rate. How accurate are these stats? I'm not a big stat follower but I found this stuff kind of interesting. Any input Diable? You're the PER king around here. :biggrin:


----------

